# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تفسير سورة القدر

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*سورة القدر
مكية وآياتها خمس آيات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ (1) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ (2) لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ (3) تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ (4) سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ (5)}


شرح الكلمات:

إنا أنزلناه : أي القرآن جملة واحدة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى سماء الدنيا.

في ليلة القدر : أي ليلة الحكم والتقدير التي يقضي فيها قضاء السنة كلها.

وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر: أي إن شأنها عظيم.

ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر : أي العمل الصالح فيها من صلاة وتلاوة قرآن ودعاء خير من عبادة الف شهر ليس فيها ليلة القدر وهي ثلاث وثمانون سنة وأربعة أشهر.

والروح فيها : أي جبريل في ليلة القدر.

بإذن ربهم : أي ينزلون بأمره تعالى لهم بالتنزيل فيها.

من كل أمر : أي من كل أمر قضاه الله تعالى في تلك السنة من رزق وأجل وغير ذلك.

سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر: أي هي سلام من الشر كله من غروب الشمس إلى طلوع الفجر.


معنى الآيات:

قوله تعالى : {إنا أنزلناه } أي القرآن الكريم الذي كذب به المكذبون وأنكره الكافرون يخبر تعالى أن ما يتلوه عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو حق وحي الله وكتابه أنزله جملة واحدة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى السماء الدنيا وذلك في ليلة الحكم والقضاء التي يقضي الله فيها ما يشاء من أحداث العالم من رزق وأجل وغيرهما إلى بداية السنة الآتية وذلك كل سنة وهذا كقوله : {إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم} إذ ما قضاه الله تعالى وحكم بوجوده قد كتب في اللوح المحفوظ ومنه القرآن الكريم ثم في ليلة القدر تؤخذ نسخة من أحداث السنة فتعطى الملائكة وتنفذ حرفيا في تلك السنة، ولذلك كان لليلة القدر بمعنى التقدير شأن عظيم ففضلها الله على ألف شهر وأخبر عن سبب فضلها أن الملائكة تتنزل فيها وجبريل معهم بإِذن ربهم أي ينزلون بإِذن الله تعالى لهم وأمره إياهم بالنزول ينزلون مصحوبين بكل أمر قضاه الله وحكم به في تلك السنة من خير وشر من رزق وأجل ولفضل هذه الليلة كانت العبادة فيها تفضل غيرها من نوعها بأضعاف مضاعفة إذ عمل تلك الليلة يحسب لصاحبه عمل ألف ليلة أي ثلاث وثمانين سنة وأربعة أشهر. هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى : {إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإِذن ربهم من كل أمر } 
وقوله : {سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر} أي هي سلام من كل شر إذ هي كلها خير من غروب الشمس إلى طلوع فجرها إنها كلها سلام سلام الملائكة على العابدين من المؤمنين والمؤمنات وسلامة من كل شر.
والحمد لله الذي جعلنا من أهلها.


من هداية الآيات

1- تقرير الوحي وإثبات النبوة المحمدية.

2- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.

3- فضل ليلة القدر وفضل العبادة فيها.

4- بيان أن القرآن نزل في رمضان جملة واحدة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى السماء الدنيا وأنه ابتدئ نزوله على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان أيضا.

5- الندب إلى طلب ليلة القدر للفوز بفضلها وذلك في العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان وأرجى ليلة في العشر الأواخر هي الوتر كالواحدة والعشرين إلى التاسعة والعشرين لحديث الصحيح التمسوها في العشر الأواخر.

6- استحباب الإِكثار من قراءة القرآن وسماعه فيها لمعارضة جبريل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن في رمضان مرتين.




المصدر : كتاب أيسر التفاسير لكلام العلي الكبير للشيخ أبي بكر جابر الجزائري ( 5/ 597-599 )*

----------

